# 46 aged woman: advices for a fresh embryo transfer (egg and sperm donors)



## Toppat (Feb 5, 2010)

I would be so grateful if some of you could reply to some of the questions I'm asking here below.

I am a 46 aged italian woman (from Rome) and I'm trying to have a baby through a second fresh embryo transfer at Reprofit next April (I also had a negative frozen cycle). 

1. is there anyone with similar situation that had, or is trying to have, a baby? I would be verry happy to exhange info and advices while waiting for the transfer and also afterwards ..

2. after the transfer, which was your behaviour ? I mean: did you go on holiday for several days? At home, did you lie down most of the time ? Did you avoid specific food?

3. in general, which is the best way to behave in order to make the embryo take root?

4. how many of you took the Prednisone (corticosteroid) during the treatment? do you think it's really useful? During my first fresh cycle I had some side effects....

5. is there anyone over 43 gone to Reprofit and tried the fresh embryo transfer?

6. do you know about the different point of view about transferring blastocisti-fifth day-32-cells (Doctor Kuodelka) or 3rd day 8-12 cells (Machac): do you think one method is better than the other according to old age (I remember .. 46...) ?

I've read that many of you were very courageous and tried many times before succeeding... for me it's just the third but not less important and I don't want to do anything wrong....

Sorry for being so verbose ..

Sincerely Thanks in advance... 

Silvia


----------



## dochinka99 (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm going to Isida on Tuesday for preliminary test.  I am 47.  If it works,  I'll be back in April for the real thing!


----------



## Sarana37 (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi Dochinka,

How did it go? I'm thinking of going there myself so it would be useful to hear your experience I am also in the older catergory, over 50 (eek!) but very healthy and for what it's worth, believe it's possible!  

all the best,

Sarana


----------



## dochinka99 (Aug 10, 2006)

Sarana37 said:


> Hi Dochinka,
> 
> How did it go? I'm thinking of going there myself so it would be useful to hear your experience I am also in the older catergory, over 50 (eek!) but very healthy and for what it's worth, believe it's possible!
> 
> ...


I had the initial testing done there as I can't do it in the country that I currently live in. They found fibroids and they said that before they could do anything else, I must have surgery otherwise the chance of success would be zero. So, back to waiting for a cycle and then surgery.


----------



## pucca (Dec 12, 2008)

The important thing about the cells from what I have been told is that they should split withtout fragmentation , for grade 1 status. Then by day 2 it should be 4-8 cells, depending on the speed of splitting.On day 3 if it has not split again then chances are low.

Goint to day 5 means that the eggs is at the stage it would have been had it followed natural conceprion. Stepan or whoever you have will give you  progesterone as you will need lads of it to help it stick, no running around, and general taking it easy. It is your body that will hold on to it or not, whether it be 3 day or 5 day, looking at ht splitting of the cells is an indicator of your probable success, but it is not an exact science.

Pray!


----------



## KtHK (Dec 22, 2009)

Dochinka
Curious to know why they would not continue.  I had sent all my test through from here and just told they could find a DE for late April but then Larissa started saying the sperm had to be there before they would send the donor profile rather than just before the transfer which is what she said before.  In fact her communication has been very muddled often missing points and dates and details asking for the same things over and over.  Sometimes wondered if she even knew who I was or just answered emails as they came with no continuity.
However I told her from the beginning I had fibroids and my doctor had told me they were fine.  In fact I have multiple fibroids but no problems with my periods so they do not seem to be effecting my uterous.  What I found from several doctors is that male doctors I consulted insist on cutting them out first and female doctors say they are fine.  Most of the research on the internet that I have found seems to suggest that unless you have had miscarriages and suspect they are the problem then there is no reason to operate.  In fact many women only discover they have them after they get pregnant.
From your experience maybe it is good I find someone else 
Hope you don't give up.  Check with a female OB/GYN.  Mine in HK is great and very supportive but I want to know ISida is not going to suddenly refuse if we have everything booked.  Because she missed my earlier holiday dates I now have to do a not so quick flight over and back in 4 days (18 hrs flying each way!)  
Let me know how you go.


----------

